# Meet Pusskins



## Peregrine Falcon (27 August 2015)

Whoops!  I was trying to find things to do last week and inadvertently drove home after shopping via the CPL re-homing centre with the kids.  We paid a visit and liked the look of two cats.

Took hubby on sunday for him to view them too.  I knew which cat he would pick first of all and I wasn't wrong.  However, if (by slim chance) our other cat does turn up we had to take the cat which would fit into our current set up.  

After much deliberation and tears we knew the cat we had to re-home was this one.













She is approx 4 years old and was at CPL as previous owner had to go into a care home.  She is a gorgeous friendly girl.  We left her alone to settle and I popped in after work this evening.  She came and rubbed all over me.  Jumped up and sat on my lap cuddling my arm.


----------



## Bradsmum (27 August 2015)

Like .  Looks like she's settled in already!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 August 2015)

She's gorgeous. 

I hope your other cat comes home.


----------



## Shady (27 August 2015)

ooooooooowwwwwww! pretty, i like her Peri darling,what a lucky cat going to live with mad old you!!

edited to add that i also hope your other cat comes home. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ormsweird (27 August 2015)

Aww, I love a norty tortie.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (27 August 2015)

I love calico cats - well love all cats really  she is beautiful  congratulations.


----------



## Serianas (27 August 2015)

so cute!! looks a lot like Bixxy in the face  love it when they get a forever home!


----------



## npage123 (27 August 2015)

Aw lovely, she sounds very friendly, you're going to have nice cuddles with her!  Best of luck with your other cat.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (27 August 2015)

Thanks all, she's proving to be a fabulous little cat.  She was sitting on the sofa with eldest son this afternoon and is very talkative, constantly chirping.  Loves her tummy tickles too and waving her paws about in the air!


----------



## hackneylass2 (28 August 2015)

Cutiepie


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (28 August 2015)

love the last picture - what a lucky lucky kitty to find you and your family bless her ...............

it is amazing how big their paws go in a stretch like this


----------

